# nach löschen funktioniert keine DB mehr



## AndréS (31. März 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir gerade im Adminbereich mein Account angesehen. Wollte wissen wie das mit dem löschen und mülleimer ist, da ein Kunde wohl gesperrt werden muss. 
Nun ja, klickte nun auf löschen unten (war in meinem eigenen Paket). Dann stellte ich alles wieder her und wartete ein paar minuten. Danach klappte alles wieder mit Ausnahme dessen, dass die DB´s nicht abrufbar waren. Habe manuell ein Reset durchgeführt, danach läuft nun alles wieder. Woran liegt das, hätte ich noch länger warten müssen oder so.

André


----------



## Till (31. März 2008)

Die Datenbanken können nicht aus dem Papierkorb wiederhergestellt werden. Der Papierkorb sollte nicht zum suspend benutzt werden, wenn Du nicht vorhaer alle Daten und die DB Inhalte gesichert hast.


----------

